

Run your own openid server in 2 minutes - hackerdino
http://www.tonido.com/app_open_id_home.html

======
seancron
If you have your own website, and an OpenID provider (you do if you have a
Google account), you can use your domain as an OpenID uri by adding two lines
to the <head> section of your homepage. For example:

    
    
      <link rel="openid2.provider" href="https://www.google.com/accounts/o8/ud?source=profiles" >
      <link rel="openid2.local_id" href="http://www.google.com/profiles/<username>" >
    

I find that it's much easier to remember my own domain than
<https://www.google.com/accounts/o8/id>

Source: [http://smarterware.org/6286/how-to-set-up-openid-on-your-
own...](http://smarterware.org/6286/how-to-set-up-openid-on-your-own-domain)

~~~
loup-vaillant
Cool. Except that completely misses the original point: do not centralize what
you can avoid to. And do not trust a third party when you can avoid it.

~~~
runevault
Yes but the upside to his method is you still have final control, as if you
don't like one OID provider anymore you just change the redirect and it all
keeps working exactly the same way.

------
Dysiode
Is it possible to have a fall back OpenID provider on your own domain? So that
way if you're on a computer away from the one hosting your oID server and
something happens to it, the consumer can gracefully fall back to a secondary
provider.

I think it would be really cool to use Opera's Unite as an oID provider, but
there's no guarantee you'll be able to run Unite (e.g. on school/work
computers)

------
hackerdino
I logged into HN using this

------
duck
Is anyone on HN running this?

------
skbohra
the problem with openid is that there are too many providers and too little
consumers. I see it as a failed project which tried to solve an important
problem. OAuth Seems a better option which just works, I have implemented it
in a couple of projects and it looks promising, 'sign in with twitter' is a
good example of an intelligent OAuth use.

~~~
thwarted
_the problem with openid is that there are too many providers and too little
consumers. I see it as a failed project which tried to solve an important
problem._

I think it's partially a chicken-and-egg problem, no one wanted to be consumer
because none of their users knew if they had openid, and it's not worth it to
be a provider because there was no place to use it. To solve this, it's easy
to set up or become a provider. It's also that most sites are more walled
gardens than they'll admit when it comes to user accounts, since openid, in
theory (depending on the provider), makes it even easier than most
signup/login forms to create an account or login, and no one wants to make it
easy for their users to go to a competitor.

And this doesn't even get into the user-facing UX issues that openid has.

